# Wife hates cigars!



## chris1971 (Nov 4, 2013)

Smoked off and on over the years, now I have started really getting into it. The problem is the wife hates cigars!! She thinks its unhealthy and a dirty habit and even has my kids lecturing me about how bad smoking is. Has anyone else experienced this or is it just me?


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Sorry to hear that. Mine only complains when I fly across the country to smoke cigars and she had to stay behind because of her job.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Chris, I am curious. How often do you smoke a cigar? Do you smoke outside? You mention kids, young kids I guess? 

I don't really have any sage advice to offer, other than to say you have a decision to make.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

Hummmm I think I would just tell my wife to GFY if she gave me any bs about my cigar smoking


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

If your wife hates cigars, the best advice I could give is for her to not smoke them.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

chris1971 said:


> Smoked off and on over the years, now I have started really getting into it. The problem is the wife hates cigars!! She thinks its unhealthy and a dirty habit and even has my kids lecturing me about how bad smoking is. Has anyone else experienced this or is it just me?


My wife hates cigars too! However, she actually bought me a fancy schmancy cutter when she was in Paris last year. God I love this woman.

Out of respect to her, I do my best to brush my teeth and wash my hands as soon as I get home from smoking one.


----------



## AlliChaparra (Nov 4, 2013)

The best advice I have is to get an acid or tatiana cigar n smoke it when she's around. They smell so good she will have to try it. Once she does she can't say anything about it. My husband hated the idea of smoking cigars until he did some research and decided he wanted to smoke with me. It only took over a year but it happened


----------



## Tat2demon (Jul 21, 2013)

Sell wife - buy more cigars.


----------



## chris1971 (Nov 4, 2013)

Old Smokey said:


> Chris, I am curious. How often do you smoke a cigar? Do you smoke outside? You mention kids, young kids I guess?
> 
> I don't really have any sage advice to offer, other than to say you have a decision to make.


I smoke about once a week when the kids are in school and the wife is at work.


----------



## chris1971 (Nov 4, 2013)

You are a wise man!


----------



## chris1971 (Nov 4, 2013)

Tat2demon said:


> Sell wife - buy more cigars.


You are a wise man!


----------



## chris1971 (Nov 4, 2013)

Scott W. said:


> If your wife hates cigars, the best advice I could give is for her to not smoke them.


If only it was that easy.


----------



## chris1971 (Nov 4, 2013)

OnePyroTec said:


> Sorry to hear that. Mine only complains when I fly across the country to smoke cigars and she had to stay behind because of her job.


You are a lucky man!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Tell them it quashes the voices in your head that otherwise say kill..kill...kill! Sorry, that was bad. TCB


----------



## chris1971 (Nov 4, 2013)

TCBSmokes said:


> Tell them it quashes the voices in your head that otherwise say kill..kill...kill! Sorry, that was bad. TCB


I think the voices in her head are louder than the ones in mine.


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

chris1971 said:


> Smoked off and on over the years, now I have started really getting into it. The problem is the wife hates cigars!! She thinks its unhealthy and a dirty habit and even has my kids lecturing me about how bad smoking is. Has anyone else experienced this or is it just me?


Not me, but I don't know your wife and kids.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

chris. I was gonna delete that post. Glad you didn't take it as in bad taste. They want you to live long and well. Hard to argue with that. But we gotta thing of Something to keep you in the botl. :idea: TCB .


----------



## chris1971 (Nov 4, 2013)

cigarmax said:


> Not me, but I don't know your wife and kids.





TCBSmokes said:


> chris. I was gonna delete that post. Glad you didn't take it as in bad taste. They want you to live long and well. Hard to argue with that. But we gotta thing of Something to keep you in the botl. :idea: TCB .


No problem, I have a pretty warped sense of humor.


----------



## ScarletRed (Oct 12, 2013)

Mouthwash and a change of clothes. Does wonders. Can't think of something funny/witty right now for some reason :|


----------



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

Chris, in similar boat as you but did this and things working out ok. Most days family doesn't realize I've had a cigar. 1. Smoke before lunch. (eating food esp w/ onions, garlic, etc will replace on stench with another, right?) 2. Have a beverage while you smoke. 3. Smoke outdoors as much as possible 4. Wear a old nylon/plasticky jacket over your shirt, and leave it in the garage when done. 5. Keep your cigars band on and use it to hold cigar so fingers don't retain smell as much 6. Again, one smell displaces other. so after smoke brush your teeth, floss if you have bits of food or anything that will hold onto the smell. 7. Brush your tongue, top of mouth, under tongue, and inside of cheeks. 8. Finish with a good mouthwash or peroxide rinse. ......now if that wasn't enough. 

After all this is a good time to fit in a work out or exercise, giving a reason to shower. BUT if you cant shower, may need to get some leave in conditioner for your hair and good soap for your hands (some guy here sells activated charcoal soap). Finally, spray a cologne and chew some gum. Unfortunately, hard to get the smell out of your nose w/o using a saline rinse and even then mixed results.

All the above seems like a lot, but it only takes minutes and the brushing is probably a good thing anyway.

My cigar breath was much worse when I smoked at night and woke up with dragon's breath. I also don't pretend not to smoke, rather I say I only have 1-2 a week, when it's more like one every 2 days or so.

Finally, if you don't have a lot of vices or expensive hobbies, she should give a little. And at one a week, you're not at any higher risk of cancer, copd, than a regular nonsmoker.

Enjoy.


----------



## alfred1222 (Oct 20, 2013)

chris1971 said:


> Smoked off and on over the years, now I have started really getting into it. The problem is the wife hates cigars!! She thinks its unhealthy and a dirty habit and even has my kids lecturing me about how bad smoking is. Has anyone else experienced this or is it just me?


This is why i dont have a wife


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

My wife doesn't like cigars, mostly because of the smell. To keep harmony, after getting home from the B & M(I go once a week)my clothes go off in the garage, I immediately go up to the bathroom and shower and wash my hair. After a doay or tow I go back to the garage, get my clothes and throw them in the washer. For the one or two I smoke at home, it's never much of an issue because I retain little smoke due to wind. I just make sure I am not blowing the smoke back on me. A simple bruch of the teath and hand washing takes care of that. This keeps harmony, and my wife is ok as long as I don't bring the smoke into the house. This is truly the only vice I have, and my wife accepts it. I just have to respect her opposition to the smell.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

"Men marry women hoping they'll never change. Women marry men determined that they will."

Take women out of the equation and our hobby would be so much more satisfying. Try reminding her that her so called "perfume" actually smells like a combination of bug spray and paint and gives you a throbbing headache.

Love is not a synonym for Control.


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

Keep the wife happy and all is well. My problem is that my wife will smoke my sticks if not kept up.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

USHOG said:


> Keep the wife happy and all is well. My problem is that my wife will smoke my sticks if not kept up.


LOL
Happy wife = Happy life!!



Herf N Turf said:


> "Men marry women hoping they'll never change. Women marry men determined that they will."
> Love is not a synonym for Control.


But there has to be room for you&#8230;
&#8230;to be you!


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> "Men marry women hoping they'll never change. Women marry men determined that they will."
> 
> Take women out of the equation and our hobby would be so much more satisfying. Try reminding her that her so called "perfume" actually smells like a combination of bug spray and paint and gives you a throbbing headache.
> 
> Love is not a synonym for Control.


AMEN

You said you only smoke ONCE a week, while she and the kids are not home..... 
And she is giving you grief over that????
Something is wrong with that picture....


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

In the same boat, but not a wife, just my girlfriend. When I first started, she was really adamant about me smoking only once a month. Of course, like any good cigar smoker, I didn't listen and smoked like 1-2 cigars/week. She wasn't happy, but soon realized it's something I like to do and stopped bugging me about them. She even got so much okay with it that she bought me my first humidor and ashtray and she's even more encouraging for me to invite my group of botls over for a smoke (but I think it's moreso she wants to spend time with their women...but i'm not one bit mad at it). Plus, I always make sure to clean up the patio, brush my teeth, and shower before bed after smoking, just as a safe measure.

Anyways, hope your situation changes, OP. Of course, no smoking is the healthiest alternative, but you can find some studies done that say cigar smoking is not as bad as cigarette smoking. Maybe that'll change her views some.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

rbelcastro said:


> My wife doesn't like cigars, mostly because of the smell. To keep harmony, after getting home from the B & M(I go once a week)my clothes go off in the garage, I immediately go up to the bathroom and shower and wash my hair. After a doay or tow I go back to the garage, get my clothes and throw them in the washer. For the one or two I smoke at home, it's never much of an issue because I retain little smoke due to wind. I just make sure I am not blowing the smoke back on me. A simple bruch of the teath and hand washing takes care of that. This keeps harmony, and my wife is ok as long as I don't bring the smoke into the house. This is truly the only vice I have, and my wife accepts it. I just have to respect her opposition to the smell.


I do the same with no problem. I sometimes may throw the clothes into the washer right away. But as long as she doesn't smell it, she's fine.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

If it sincerely bothered my wife that I smoke cigars and pipes, I would put them down. I don’t mean if it was something she superficially nagged me about- but if it were something that genuinely concerned her. Either way, I would be a little upset if she got our children to harp on me because I think it is something to be settled between the two of us and I’ve never thought highly of bringing the kids in on marital debates. If it was simply a matter of “They stink” and “They can’t be good for you”, I would just smile and go about my business.


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

chris1971 said:


> Smoked off and on over the years, now I have started really getting into it. The problem is the wife hates cigars!! She thinks its unhealthy and a dirty habit and even has my kids lecturing me about how bad smoking is. Has anyone else experienced this or is it just me?


I've had the same thing happen to me. My wife is a Nurse Practitioner. She and my kids give me a hard time about my cigar smoking which I understand their concern. They believe it's unhealthy for me and are concerned for my health. However, now that my kids are teenagers, I've been able to explain to them that there are big differences from cigar smoking to cigarette smoking. I've also explained that while I don't smoke cigars everyday, I find it to be relaxing and contemplative, which leads to less stress in my life. Less stress is healthy for adults.

While my family still doesn't like my cigar smoking, they have accepted it as part of my life. They consider it one of "Dad's Hobbies"... similar to riding his motorcycles, enjoying cigars, boating, guns, etc.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

So much good advice here. What needs to be remembered is respect goes two ways I'm sure here are things you accept about her that is just how sim9le it is sometimes a person just needs to say, sorry this is how it is itis what I want. You can not make th3m happy ALL the time. As for the health argument well......just tell them if you stop eating sugar wimple carbs I won't smoke they are after all modern killers. Just an example you get the idea. Or how chocolate or coach bags or so on and so on.


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

Chris, I've been dealing with the same issue with my wife. She HATES them. Didn't seem to mind at first. But as I got more excited about the hobby (and bought more cigars), she got less excited. I've all but quit entirely. I frown on the inside when I think about it. I don't completely understand why she takes such a hard line with it. Much like yourself, I limit it to when she's not around. But it does not seem to be enough, and she takes it personally (like a sign of disrespect) if I smoke. Yeah, bummer...


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

That sucks Chris. I would have her talk to her doctor next time she goes in for check up. Mine told me that anything in moderation is fine. That may put her mind at ease


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about your divorce brother. 
Just kidding. 
On the serious side the spouse can only demand so many personal sacrifices on the others part before it becomes a one sided marriage. Its absolutely out of order to ever use the children to manipulate or cause disrespect of the partner. She needs to know that's piss poor parenting and dangerous to the children's maturity. They are off limits. I have been married since I was 20yo and have experienced the best and worse of times leading me to know without a doubt that what I see is what I get. I can mention the Diet Coke once in a blue moon along with the Kools. She can do the same. More than that causes the inevitable loss of esteem vital to keep the friendship part of marriage viable. That part will sustain you two more than any other. The same goes with kids. They all know I love them but problems come when they think I don't like them or approve of their choices. Is it better to be right, or happy? When we start trusting our friends, even online friends for counsel or input because you trust us more to not JUDGE you or think less of you over something you like then what a mature wife as a friend then you have already got trouble at home. 
On a side note, this trust was critical for my wife to be able to bring problems to me before girlfriends (mostly) without me jumping on the advice, fix it guy mode, or worse, MY DISDAIN. I mostly have that fixed, I'm a good listener and wait to be asked for advice or other resource. 
So back to your issue, the trust has been broken and you probably feel critically judged for your grown up decision to enjoy cigars. 
The second and most critical break in trust is using your Children to lose respect and esteem for you in hopes that it will change you and everyone will be a big happy family. 
If you choose to quit or enjoy the hobby is all your decision. 
The philosophy of family we have in or home is that we are just stewards of the kids as they are God's little ones. We have been trusted for 19 to 25 years to be His agent of parenting so they may continue in that way some day too. 
I have been trusted as the Leader of the family with old saying 
"Do as I do, not as I say" kicking in my thoughts. 
And never, ever, ever mistreat the other parent in front of the kids.
That will result in a crap load of problems.
My best wishes for you and your situation.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> "Men marry women hoping they'll never change. Women marry men determined that they will."
> 
> Take women out of the equation and our hobby would be so much more satisfying. Try reminding her that her so called "perfume" actually smells like a combination of bug spray and paint and gives you a throbbing headache.
> 
> Love is not a synonym for Control.


True so true. I think perfume is nasty and it makes me sick. No human should ever control another, I don't condone saying to her like it or lump it, but i think compromise is in order in such situations. That said I'm lucky to have found a partner that wouldn't be so rigid, or involve the kids.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

I guess what is yours won't be hers. Thumbs up!


----------



## MegaGlide (Jul 22, 2012)

Mostly one cigar a day here. Wife hates them. But she loves me. Apart from my Stinky Ashtray and some other trinkets along the way, she just bought me $300 worth of cigars.
When it's cold and I have to go out to my shop to smoke, she gets 90 minutes of alone time to play in her iPad. When it's warm, we get 90 minutes of alone time together with a couple drinks out by the pool or on the deck, watching the birds come and go from the feeders. She sits upwind. She is my partner, not my mother. 30 years of marriage here.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

MegaGlide said:


> Mostly one cigar a day here. Wife hates them. But she loves me. Apart from my Stinky Ashtray and some other trinkets along the way, she just bought me $300 worth of cigars.
> When it's cold and I have to go out to my shop to smoke, she gets 90 minutes of alone time to play in her iPad. When it's warm, we get 90 minutes of alone time together with a couple drinks out by the pool or on the deck, watching the birds come and go from the feeders. She sits upwind. She is my partner, not my mother. 30 years of marriage here.


"Compromise" The beating heart of any successful relationship!


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

HerfnTurf said:


> Love is not a synonym for Control.





madbricky said:


> Its absolutely out of order to ever use the children to manipulate or cause disrespect of the partner. She needs to know that's piss poor parenting and dangerous to the children's maturity. They are off limits.


So much win here. You gentlemen are on point.

But to madbricky's point, the school system does a lot to push the anti-smoking thing. In fact, the anti-gun and anti-smoking rhetoric is at a hysterical level.

Not sure they teach much geography anymore, either. :anim_soapbox:


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

MegaGlide said:


> Mostly one cigar a day here. Wife hates them. But she loves me. Apart from my Stinky Ashtray and some other trinkets along the way, she just bought me $300 worth of cigars.
> When it's cold and I have to go out to my shop to smoke, she gets 90 minutes of alone time to play in her iPad. When it's warm, we get 90 minutes of alone time together with a couple drinks out by the pool or on the deck, watching the birds come and go from the feeders. She sits upwind. She is my partner, not my mother. 30 years of marriage here.


+1 so true!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

We should start a "my wife hates cigars" support group, I vote myself the chairman.

To be fair, while my wife hates cigars, she does tolerate my hobby.


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

chris1971 said:


> Smoked off and on over the years, now I have started really getting into it. The problem is the wife hates cigars!! She thinks its unhealthy and a dirty habit and even has my kids lecturing me about how bad smoking is. Has anyone else experienced this or is it just me?


Have her articulate why she thinks it is unhealthy/dirty habit and why it bothers her. Often there are other issues (a.k.a. the real issues) which come to the forefront during these conversations. This info will help you better respond to her actual concerns, there are plenty of responses for anti-cigar arguments.


----------



## s55amgxxx (Sep 6, 2013)

Only time I get yelled at is when I smoke a cigar without my girl.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

You sir are a lucky man!! I wish my wife hated cigars! She actually loves them and to make matters worse has found a liking to the darker smokes and will only smoke them from now on. Just imagine coming home and seeing your wife smoking some of your best smokers on the patio with a glass of your best scotch. Don't get me wrong it's nice to have a wife that likes cigars, but imagine having to keep you AND her stocked with good smokes....


----------



## chris1971 (Nov 4, 2013)

commonsenseman said:


> We should start a "my wife hates cigars" support group, I vote myself the chairman.
> 
> To be fair, while my wife hates cigars, she does tolerate my hobby.


That sounds great, but we would have to meet at your place cause I don't think my wife would let me have it at our place.


----------



## SHagopian (May 15, 2012)

I found that most people don't know the difference between cigarettes and cigars. Smoking is smoking to a non-smoker. But I think if you educate them that cigars are different, and you do not inhale they understand more. I liken in to a soda or candy. But I do see that the societal stigma's of smoking a cigar are changing. here in LA, more and more places are offering them (after dinner cigars on the patio). Actually rather encouraging.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

chris1971 said:


> That sounds great, but we would have to meet at your place cause I don't think my wife would let me have it at our place.


I have been chuckling about this for 5 min now. :happy:


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

LGHT said:


> You sir are a lucky man!! I wish my wife hated cigars! She actually loves them and to make matters worse has found a liking to the darker smokes and will only smoke them from now on. Just imagine coming home and seeing your wife smoking some of your best smokers on the patio with a glass of your best scotch. Don't get me wrong it's nice to have a wife that likes cigars, but imagine having to keep you AND her stocked with good smokes....


That's pretty good. Reminds me of two old sayings: "The grass isn't always greener.." and, "Be careful what you wish for", right? T.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Great posts and advice everybody! :high5:

If it's cool weather I have a "smoking hoody sweatshirt" I use and then leave in my man cave.

If it's warm or hot I will simply wash my mitts n beard and change my shirt.

I brush after every meal (mostly) and floss once a day in the eve. But I don't brush my teeth right after a gar cause I want to continue to enjoy the flavors.



LGHT said:


> You sir are a lucky man!! I wish my wife hated cigars! ....................... Don't get me wrong it's nice to have a wife that likes cigars, but imagine having to keep you AND her stocked with good smokes....


Fwahahahahahahahaha! ound:

It just goes to show....

"it's always something__!" :doh:

I suppose that optimally our wifeywoos would enjoy a cigar here and there, but not smoke more than _we_ do. :dunno:

Warzy ("Tashaz") got his amazingly cool wife ( Tashdarling) her own humidor. So that might be something for L.G.H.T. to also consider... Although, knowing Warren, I'm sure that Tash can still pick out whatever she wants from any humidor. :nod:

That's what I would do if my Wench still smoked. She has enjoyed a cigar here & there over the years but stopped a few years back. Hmmmm maybe I should pick up a couple of infused ones for her to try.... :ask: Might get her interested again :dance:
B.T.W. she doesn't complain about my cigar aromas I bring in the house although sometimes on my way in, when I pause to kiss her, I will warn her, "Hi, I'm Stinky", She generally sez, "Hi Stinky, I'm Carla" :biggrin: :kiss:

_
"originally Posted by chris1971 
That sounds great, but we would have to meet at your place cause I don't think my wife would let me have it at our place."_



Pj201 said:


> I have been chuckling about this for 5 min now. :happy:


Me too! :lol:

:rockon:


----------



## syphon101 (Sep 12, 2013)

chris1971 said:


> I smoke about once a week when the kids are in school and the wife is at work.


Sorry to hear, but I really can't see smoking a cigar once a week being any worse than half the "canceress" things we breath in on a regular basis. I can see how they'd be concerned and I hope you figure out a way to get them to accept your filthy habit!


----------



## chris1971 (Nov 4, 2013)

Lots of great ideas from everyone, hopefully over time she comes to accept my filthy habit.


----------



## chris1971 (Nov 4, 2013)

Today was my day off and planned on smoking a cohiba red dot while the wife was at work and the kids were in school. Got a call to pick up my sick daughter from school, oh well maybe another day!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

chris1971 said:


> Today was my day off and planned on smoking a cohiba red dot while the wife was at work and the kids were in school. Got a call to pick up my sick daughter from school, oh well maybe another day!


She knew what you were gonna do! T.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> Warzy ("Tashaz") got his amazingly cool wife ( Tashdarling) her own humidor. So that might be something for L.G.H.T. to also consider... Although, knowing Warren, I'm sure that Tash can still pick out whatever she wants from any humidor. :nod:


hahaha I tried that several years ago and she quickly realized that "her" small humi inside the coolerdor didn't have all the "good sticks" so she basically took all her favorites and put them in hers and locked it!! I quickly realized I'm not going to win this battle and just asked her what boxes she wanted to order for herself the next time I placed an order.

Now she is doing the same thing with my Scotch. I had a cigar and a half glass of Kilkerran Work in Progress 5 and although I brushed my teeth she smelled it on my breath and went to check to see if I was "hording" the scotch she likes. It was a cold night under the blankets last night


----------



## chris1971 (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow, she gave my daughter the flu to keep me from enjoying my cigars! Is there no lengths she will go to keep me from enjoying my smokes?


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

chris1971 said:


> Wow, she gave my daughter the flu to keep me from enjoying my cigars! Is there no lengths she will go to keep me from enjoying my smokes?


And timed it all with your next day off. Astounding, I know. T.


----------



## chris1971 (Nov 4, 2013)

TCBSmokes said:


> And timed it all with your next day off. Astounding, I know. T.


Diabolical is more like it!


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Don't underestimate their cunning nor their willingness to use it. It almost borders on criminal.

And remember to protect the jewels and the chin.


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

chris1971 said:


> Wow, she gave my daughter the flu to keep me from enjoying my cigars! Is there no lengths she will go to keep me from enjoying my smokes?


I hope you're either joking or paranoid. That's terrible, even for a child that wasn't your own


----------



## chris1971 (Nov 4, 2013)

BoogieEngineer said:


> I hope you're either joking or paranoid. That's terrible, even for a child that wasn't your own


Joking, I don't think my wife has the ability to give my kids the flu. Or does she???


----------



## Redwyvern (Aug 6, 2013)

I think that all of our spouses that oppose our hobby do it out of genuine concern. However, concern should be given in moderation as well. I came from a MANY YEAR cigarette habit which was at a pack a day at the end. Now that I've switched from Newport 100's to Undercrowns, I KNOW I'm healthier. I think what would really be a help to us would be if there were some reports that were more honest about the health risks of cigars. All the ones I've seen keep stating that they are just as dangerous as cigarettes, and that can't be true, UNLESS you inhale them, which no true BOTL does.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Redwyvern said:


> I think that all of our spouses that oppose our hobby do it out of genuine concern. However, concern should be given in moderation as well. I came from a MANY YEAR cigarette habit which was at a pack a day at the end. Now that I've switched from Newport 100's to Undercrowns, I KNOW I'm healthier. I think what would really be a help to us would be if there were some reports that were more honest about the health risks of cigars. All the ones I've seen keep stating that they are just as dangerous as cigarettes, and that can't be true, UNLESS you inhale them, which no true BOTL does.


Man, this thread is the Energizer Bunny... ound:

I am SO tempted to start a thread called, "I Hate Wives Who Hate Cigars!" 

Anyway, I'd love for anyone to produce a study linking cigars to cancer. Fact is, there ain't one. 99% of what we see is gleaned from media reporters and we all know they have no agendae. "We report, you decide"? My ass.


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Anyway, I'd love for anyone to produce a study linking cigars to cancer. Fact is, there ain't one. 99% of what we see is gleaned from media reporters and we all know they have no agendae. "We report, you decide"? My ass.


Is that true even for mouth and throat cancer? I read some where a little while ago that the risk increases significantly when you reach 5 smokes a day mark.


----------



## chris1971 (Nov 4, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Man, this thread is the Energizer Bunny... ound:
> 
> I am SO tempted to start a thread called, "I Hate Wives Who Hate Cigars!"
> 
> Anyway, I'd love for anyone to produce a study linking cigars to cancer. Fact is, there ain't one. 99% of what we see is gleaned from media reporters and we all know they have no agendae. "We report, you decide"? My ass.


We need to start a Lobbying Group and force Hollywood to glamorize cigar smoking!


----------

